# please help!!



## honeythehamster123 (Feb 14, 2018)

hello, this may be me being a overprotective hammy mummy, but i think my hamster honey is unhappy.

she used to crawl over me, she used to be so happy, and one day, the trust disappeared , and i don’t know what happened! 

she doesn’t even like sniffing my hand anymore, and she doesn’t like to crawl inside her ball or her tube like she used to.

PLEASE SOMEONE HELP! i want to make my hammy happy again


----------



## Once upon a gerbil (or 2) (Aug 8, 2018)

Put some treats on the palm of your hand and keep it still, she'll remember you as the nice person you are and gradually build that trust up again. This happened with my little Flora once and then she was back to normal! I think she's happy it's just maybe she could be a little tired or maybe you accidently scared her *but* she will trust you again.

Once


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

How old is she? Is she eating well and otherwise behaving normally?


----------



## Once upon a gerbil (or 2) (Aug 8, 2018)

Oh, one minute is she *acting* normal, eating and drinking normal apart from that?


----------

